# Donor/clinic questions?



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello,
I am considering donor eggs, it is a minefield. Would like you thoughts on the questions to ask clinics.


regards
sandy


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Sandy
I think the best thing is to keep searching this site for other peoples experiences - I learnt such a lot and met some lovely people including my donor!! by writing to all sorts of people and asking questions.  A lot of the people who are most helpful have probably got their kids and dont come on here as much  but they always reply.
you have not said whether you are looking at the UK or abroad.
good luck
susie


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

Hy Suzy

I am thinking of going to IM in barcelona. How did you find the experience. You actually met your donor on this site??

sandy


----------



## sandee2002 (Jun 24, 2003)

suzy dont worry about replying, I think I have come across your postings...sorry
sandy


----------

